# Dry ferts for small tanks



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

So, I gather this may have been discussed before, and perhaps a small number of you want to keep sources secret (selfish bastards...ha! Lol), but I was just wondering where GTA owners of nano planted tanks (10gal and under) go for their dry ferts. 

What's more, are they available in smaller amounts? I live in a small condo and I have nowhere to store 2 years supply of ferts. Also, the hazardous and legal ramifications of having large quantities of those ingredients makes me uncomfortable. 

Thanks in advance... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

I tried finding stuff when I got my planted tank and had absolutely no luck anywhere retail. I gave up. Perhaps someone who is nice here will help you though.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Enjoy:

http://hydroponics.ca/can_distributors_index.html

They sell fertilizers in 500-800 gram tubs.


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Enjoy:
> 
> http://hydroponics.ca/can_distributors_index.html
> 
> They sell fertilizers in 500-800 gram tubs.


Thanks for the link! I'll have to call the distributors closest to me.

I'll have to be honest though..Kinda had a mediocre experience with one Hydroponic store when I called in.

I forget which one it was, but when I called in and asked some simple questions, he gave the impression that not only was he unfamiliar with aquatic plants and aquariums, but that his store probably didn't have anything to suit my needs.

If you can recommend a store in the GTA that has staff who are experienced with inhabited aquatic enclosures (tanks, gardens, etc), that'd be super. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

All the hydroponics stores that I have visited do not have staff that are familiar with aquatic systems; they are familiar with hydroponics only.

Edit: However, if you do your own reading, you should be fine in terms of how to mix up the fertilizers, etc.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

You may just want to goto http://www.aquainspiration.com/

Its a lot more expensive but you get the knowledge and experience from them. I got the dry ferts from the hydroponics store about 2 years ago and even sharing with a friend, I still have enough to dose my 29g tank for another 1.5 years. For your 10g, premixed brand names may not be so bad.


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

arc said:


> You may just want to goto http://www.aquainspiration.com/
> 
> Its a lot more expensive but you get the knowledge and experience from them. I got the dry ferts from the hydroponics store about 2 years ago and even sharing with a friend, I still have enough to dose my 29g tank for another 1.5 years. For your 10g, premixed brand names may not be so bad.


By premixed, you mean liquid ferts, right?

Im quite familiar with that store (everything to do with this setup came from there), but I didn't see any DRY ferts there or on their website.

Or is it one of those things where he has them "out back" if you ask for them.... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

